# Tax return at end of working holiday visa



## masterofnone (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,

My visa was up last week and I am currently in SE Asia. I would like to claim my tax back. I submitted a tax return at the end of the financial year (June) - And I would like to claim a second one since I am no longer a resident of Australia. 
I just spent the best part of an hour submitting a tax return through ETax, only to be told that I had already submitted a tax return so it didnt go through. 
I am not very clued up on this kind of thing. Does this mean that I cant claim my tax back?

Thanks


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

I think that you have to submit it differently as you're doing it early. The tax year 2015- 2016 isn't finished yet, so you won't be able to submit it online, it's still closed. 

You can either wait till end of June 2016 and do it then, or try a taxation company? They can probably do it for you. My friend went through an tax agent and he did his early, so there must be a way


----------



## travalla (Oct 19, 2016)

go to my.gov.au and sign up to it. Do your own tax return it's now fabulously easy to do your own tax returns with the government site because almost all the data is pre-filled


----------



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

better of doing it by yourself as these companies are scams, I done it with someone and they take 200 dollars of you, which isn't too bad but some companies take like 10 percent. wankers


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Our Australian tax accountant will file your tax return so you can have complete confidence that you’re getting the maximum legal tax refund.


----------

